# Dirty Weekend Brecon June 10th/11th/12th - 2011



## lukesdad (26 Oct 2010)

We ve been kicking this around in the chatroom, and,planning it for the summer next year ( poss. June).

A mini Jamboree using a campsite as an HQ and organising rides out every day. (Fri Sat Sun.) There are dozens of mtb routes in the area to suit all abilities see here http://www.mtbbreconbeacons.co.uk/. These are natural routes using lanes farm tracks and ancient bridleways. The routes are not too technical ( As in the sense of route grading at Mtb centres) So a red route is not that technical, the difficulty relates more to level of fitness. I would of ridden them all by the time we get there ( I hope ).

So, what needs to be decided is a date and a base. Choices for the base would either have to be, a farm of which there are numerous in the area that offer camping all be it with limited facilities, or a commercial Campsite with a little more to offer.
As this would be a base, anybody preffering B&B could take that route and meet at predetermined start times.

No need to limit it either to mtbing, Road rides could also be organised, as there are also great roads in the area with light traffic.

Suggested dates would be welcome as would any possible venues, I have a couple in mind, but would welcome any others that anybody might know of.

So if you fancy something a bit different this could be it.


----------



## upsidedown (26 Oct 2010)

Definitely up for that, the mountain biking around there is fantastic. As long as it's well away from the school holidays any time suits. I did a mini tour in north Wales in late may this year and it was good if a bit cold at night. 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## lukesdad (26 Oct 2010)

Recently June does seem to have offered the better weather round these parts........famous last words. Then of course there are more daylight hours.


----------



## DrSquirrel (26 Oct 2010)

99.9% up for it, even if a day clashes I should make it for others (even if I do leave the tent up and drive/cycle home for the day!.

I might consider taking MTB and Road bike - but if there didn't turn out to be many MTBing numbers I will just MTB.

(or even hardcore do both in a day or day and night).


----------



## Banjo (26 Oct 2010)

Sounds like a good plan.will do as much as my work rota allows, all of it with a bit of luck.Dont have an MTB but definitely like to do the road rides.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Oct 2010)

Ive got a few you could choose from..... if you fancied it ?


----------



## Muddyfox (26 Oct 2010)

Bring it on


----------



## Banjo (26 Oct 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Ive got a few you could choose from..... if you fancied it ?



Thanks Mark try anything once


----------



## lukesdad (27 Oct 2010)

This looks a possibility for an all singing all dancing site, and location is spot on. http://www.pencelli-castle.com/


----------



## DrSquirrel (27 Oct 2010)

Looks good, High period from 1st of June... need to make sure you can book places. £11 a night for a tent, no extra cost for cars, good looking showers and a "bike wash" facility


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2010)

I'm game in theory but June is the month I usually do an Alpine raid. As long as it doesn't clash though that shouldn't be a problem. Road riding for me though I suspect.


----------



## Banjo (27 Oct 2010)

Campsite looks good And well placed. Looking forward to it. 

Also close to Taff Trail for anyone that wanted to cycle there.


----------



## Rammylad (28 Oct 2010)

I could fancy this for a bit of road and off-road. No committments for next summer as yet so I can fit in with whatever folks fancy.


----------



## lukesdad (28 Oct 2010)

The welsh half term week is may 28th to june 5th in. of weekends, not sure if this is the same in england.


----------



## lukesdad (28 Oct 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> Looks good, High period from 1st of June... need to make sure you can book places. £11 a night for a tent, no extra cost for cars, good looking showers and a "bike wash" facility


Ill be checking out suitability of this site shortly and availability and how they feel about groups.


----------



## GilesM (29 Oct 2010)

I could be up for this, but impossible to know if I'll be free just yet. Pencelli Castle campsite is very good, been there quite a few times, showers are better than you get in many hotels and there is good little boozer just across the road. I'm sure there'll be cool with groups.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the info. Giles hope to pay it a visit this week .


----------



## Jerry Atrik (29 Oct 2010)

What would be the nearest train station ?


----------



## DrSquirrel (29 Oct 2010)

Abergavenny, then a 17.4 mile ride.

You can go to places like Ebbw Vale (15.1) but most likely to get a good schedule to Aber.

If you're lucky/nice you might be able to get a lift from the station with someone. I will probably be cycling(+trailer) the 32 miles all the way myself


----------



## Jerry Atrik (29 Oct 2010)

Thanks DrSquirrel . Never been to the Beacons before so count me in .


----------



## lukesdad (29 Oct 2010)

Im sure lifts could be arranged JA


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Ill be checking out suitability of this site shortly and availability and how they feel about groups.




Would you be able to look at the "Serviced Accomodation" ie self-catering cottages, which sound like they are on the same site. Some of us  do not like camping/haven't got camping equipment. The tariffs say to ask about availability of short breaks. June is mid-season for the self-catering cottages.

That would be very kind of you if you have the time.


----------



## Banjo (29 Oct 2010)

Judging by the campsite standards I would guess the Cottages would be good also. 

Merthyr Tydfil rail station would be another option. About 18 or 20 miles ride from there but a scenic route on quiet tarmac roads.

You could follow the Sustrans route 8 out of Merthyr as far as Poniticill Reservoir then either stay on route 8 which meanders about in the forestry a bit on rough gravel tracks or you could stay on tarmac roads all the way.

Not sure if I will drive up with a large family tent with all the comforts of home or ride up and rough it.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Oct 2010)

Didn t see that Speicher, but will do.


----------



## Muddyfox (31 Oct 2010)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Never been to the Beacons before so count me in .






lukesdad said:


> Im sure lifts could be arranged JA



Jerry .. i'l be driving up with the rack on the back of the car 

Simon


----------



## Muddyfox (31 Oct 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> Jerry .. i'l be driving up with the rack on the back of the car
> 
> Simon



Just as an after thought ... i'm not suggesting that you should ride on the rack






Your more than welcome to sit inside the car 

Simon


----------



## Jerry Atrik (3 Nov 2010)

You spoil me Simon haha !


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2010)

I wrote quite a bit on here about the cottages at Pencelli Parc, based on the details in a Brecon Beacons Cottages brochure. 

Long story short, Pencelli Parc Cottages cannot be booked through Brecon Beacon Cottages. 

It makes sense that anyone preferring s/c cottages is on the same site as the people who like tents.

Lukesdad can you ask if the cottages have secure bike storage please.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Nov 2010)

I'll Pencelli tin my diary...


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2010)

You will no doubt be arriving Biro ad.


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2010)

I noticed that the cottages have dishwashers, useful for after all those post ride cups of coffee.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Nov 2010)

Speicher said:


> I wrote quite a bit on here about the cottages at Pencelli Parc, based on the details in a Brecon Beacons Cottages brochure.
> 
> Long story short, Pencelli Parc Cottages cannot be booked through Brecon Beacon Cottages.
> 
> ...



Will do.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I'll Pencelli tin my diary...



...I could see a proper Welsh hill climb being organised in your honour sir


----------



## HelenD123 (5 Nov 2010)

Ooh, just spotted this. No idea what my plans are for next June but the Brecon Beacons is an old stomping ground of mine and I'd love to come if I'm free. I've done loads of walking in the area but never cycled.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Nov 2010)

lukesdad said:


> ...I could see a proper Welsh hill climb being organised in your honour sir



Oh! How considerate Mark!  

("Crazy chef kills innocent gentleman on Welsh hillside"...only sheep were witnesses to this callous incident, as they chewed on their favourite sweets - baa humbugs).

Mae syched arna i. Lle alla i gael cwrw da?


----------



## BrumJim (5 Nov 2010)

Right - which is easier? To convince myself that I don't need to go on this weekend, as it'll probably be full of mountain bike types and I only have a road machine, or to convince my lovely wife to loose her husband for another weekend? Or persuade her to come with me, even though she doesn't cycle?


----------



## DrSquirrel (5 Nov 2010)

I'm going to MTB, but am more of a Roadie  A few have shown interest in road riding above already.

Convince your wife she needs a rest from you


----------



## HelenD123 (5 Nov 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Right - which is easier? To convince myself that I don't need to go on this weekend, as it'll probably be full of mountain bike types and I only have a road machine, or to convince my lovely wife to loose her husband for another weekend? Or persuade her to come with me, even though she doesn't cycle?



I'm not an MTB type. I'll be riding on the roads. But neither am I a roadie .


----------



## GilesM (5 Nov 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Right - which is easier? To convince myself that I don't need to go on this weekend, as it'll probably be full of mountain bike types and I only have a road machine, or to convince my lovely wife to loose her husband for another weekend? Or persuade her to come with me, even though she doesn't cycle?



Can I suggest another option, buy a mtb, what's not to like


----------



## lukesdad (5 Nov 2010)

Right just a quickie done a recce we need to decide on a date as evreywhere will get booked fast as the FNRttC is on the 17th Im suggesting the weekend of the 12th. Is everybody OK with that I ll post more details of this weeks reece later.


----------



## Banjo (5 Nov 2010)

12th is good for me LD. The Dragon is the Sunday before so i can bore you all to tears with a mile by mile account


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2010)

12th is good for me in theory


----------



## theclaud (5 Nov 2010)

Hello!

This sounds like fun (camping aside). I'll play it by ear or a while as that weekend is my Dad's birthday, but I might well get away with it...


----------



## GilesM (5 Nov 2010)

Definately can't plan that far ahead, I'll just try to make sure I'm available nearer the time.


----------



## GilesM (5 Nov 2010)

theclaud said:


> Hello!
> 
> This sounds like fun (camping aside). I'll play it by ear or a while as that weekend is my Dad's birthday, but I might well get away with it...



It's a very posh campsite with a good boozer right by the entrance, it's not exactly roughing it in the wild.


----------



## theclaud (5 Nov 2010)

GilesM said:


> It's a very posh campsite with a good boozer right by the entrance, it's not exactly roughing it in the wild.



I'll do camping at a push, but generally a modest room beats a posh tent. The boozer is good news though! What's it called?


----------



## GilesM (5 Nov 2010)

theclaud said:


> I'll do camping at a push, but generally a modest room beats a posh tent. The boozer is good news though! What's it called?



I think it's the Royal Oak, but not 100% certain, this place is just down the road in Llanfrynach, very good food and a great wee beer garden: http://www.the-white-swan.com/


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Nov 2010)

I did promise TC that I'd get to her part of the world with a bike at some point.I quite fancy the sound of this - but I'd be on a touring bike, so not terribly trail-worthy.

I like the sound of all the beer though.
Are non-Welsh people allowed?


----------



## Aperitif (5 Nov 2010)

theclaud said:


> I'll do camping at a push, but generally a modest room beats a posh tent. The boozer is good news though! What's it called?



I'll do camping at a push too ducky, but I'll need some lycra two sizes smaller...(I wrote that with intent)


----------



## theclaud (5 Nov 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> I did promise TC that I'd get to her part of the world with a bike at some point.I quite fancy the sound of this - but I'd be on a touring bike, so not terribly trail-worthy.
> 
> I like the sound of all the beer though.
> *Are non-Welsh people allowed?*



I do hope so...

I'm thinking mtb. No, road bike. No, mtb.


----------



## theclaud (5 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I'll do camping at a push too ducky, but I'll need some lycra two sizes smaller...(I wrote that with intent)



We could pop over to here if it helps:


----------



## Aperitif (5 Nov 2010)

BREFI? 

I really would get my knickers in a twist over there!


----------



## Jerry Atrik (5 Nov 2010)

12th is good . Arriving on tourer so roads for me .


----------



## DrSquirrel (5 Nov 2010)

12th June = Sunday

Which days will this be, 10th to 12th (Fri-Sun)? Rides on each day and arrive in the morning on the 10th or evening on the 9th etc?


----------



## lukesdad (5 Nov 2010)

Ive got a fair bit of info to post but shattered at the mo. will post over the weekend. Mark.


----------



## HelenD123 (6 Nov 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Ive got a fair bit of info to post but shattered at the mo. will post over the weekend. Mark.




Don't worry. It's ages away! 

I don't even know whether I'll be in the country so go ahead and set a date and I'll join you if I can. Looks like we'll have a few on tourers. I've walked in the area but not cycled but don't mind trying to plot some routes for us.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2010)

GilesM said:


> I think it's the Royal Oak, but not 100% certain, this place is just down the road in Llanfrynach, very good food and a great wee beer garden: http://www.the-white-swan.com/



Fairly certain I've been to The Royal Oak but can definity confirm that The White Swan is top notch for food ... and beer!


----------



## lukesdad (6 Nov 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> 12th June = Sunday
> 
> Which days will this be, 10th to 12th (Fri-Sun)? Rides on each day and arrive in the morning on the 10th or evening on the 9th etc?




That weekend it is then. Ill get there on the thurs evening late or early Fri morning. Most of the sites and accomodation require you vacate by mid morning on day of departure,so anybody thinking of doing a ride on sunday will probably need to book the sunday evening. I will be doing this.


----------



## DrSquirrel (6 Nov 2010)

Since I will be cycling down I will most likely come down Thursday too, and be booking Sunday evening... unless everyone wants to do an early ride on Sunday so peeps can vacate?

(Is there any exact on what mid-morning means?)


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> BREFI?
> 
> I really would get my knickers in a twist over there!




Carbon fibre comes twisted ti too


----------



## Aperitif (6 Nov 2010)

rich p said:


> Carbon fibre comes twisted ti too



As long as I don't epitomise a 'Dai in the wool', Southern softie Rich  (My wellies only take one at a time )


----------



## lukesdad (6 Nov 2010)

Speicher said:


> Would you be able to look at the "Serviced Accomodation" ie self-catering cottages, which sound like they are on the same site. Some of us  do not like camping/haven't got camping equipment. The tariffs say to ask about availability of short breaks. June is mid-season for the self-catering cottages.
> 
> That would be very kind of you if you have the time.


There are no cottages at this site Speicher, perhaps if you could send me a link i could identify where exactly they are.


----------



## DrSquirrel (6 Nov 2010)

Looking on http://www.pencelli-...commodation.htm

Camp site...
http://maps.google.c...e=UTF8&t=h&z=18


The "Pentwyn Cottage" cottage is at LD3 7LX - same as the camp site. So maybe not on site, but should be pretty close.
http://maps.google.c...e=UTF8&t=h&z=18


The "Pencelli Parc Holiday Cottages" are 0.3miles up (north) from the site.
http://maps.google.c...e=UTF8&t=h&z=18


btw - going to edit the first post with the new date?


----------



## Speicher (6 Nov 2010)

Lukesdad, the cottages I was referring to are the "Pencelli Parc Holiday Cottages" as in Dr Squirrel's above link.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Nov 2010)

If you're looking for a cheap roof over your heads there's the Star Bunkhouse in Bwlch, between Crickhowell and Brecon, which starts for less than £20 IIRC - it's opposite the New Inn too!


----------



## lukesdad (7 Nov 2010)

Speicher said:


> Lukesdad, the cottages I was referring to are the "Pencelli Parc Holiday Cottages" as in Dr Squirrel's above link.


If that is the "A" marked on the map they are at the other end of the village about 1/2 a mile away. They are nothing to do with the site and the site are not aware that they exsist. Sorry, the only thing I can suggest would be direct contact via the telephone no. They don t advertise themselves very well do they.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Nov 2010)

Having visited the Penceli site it is very "nice" ideal for a small group. Ive spoken to the owners who usually limit groups to 10 but they ve said they would go to 20 for our group. There is another site at talybont farm that cater for rallies we might consider http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/powys/talybontfarm.htm If we are going to be a large group I think it might be the better option or split between the 2. What do you all think?


----------



## lukesdad (7 Nov 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If you're looking for a cheap roof over your heads there's the Star Bunkhouse in Bwlch, between Crickhowell and Brecon, which starts for less than £20 IIRC - it's opposite the New Inn too!


There is also a bunkhouse above the White hart in Talybont www.breconbunkhouse.co.uk


----------



## GilesM (7 Nov 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Having visited the Penceli site it is very "nice" ideal for a small group. Ive spoken to the owners who usually limit groups to 10 but they ve said they would go to 20 for our group. There is another site at talybont farm that cater for rallies we might consider http://www.caravanca...alybontfarm.htm If we are going to be a large group I think it might be the better option or split between the 2. What do you all think?



The Pencelli site is much bigger than the Talybont one, and we can always organise two groups at Pencelli Castle if the are too many for one group, two different bookings if you see what I mean, the pitches are not defined, so as long as there is space we can all get in the same area, and the main field for tents is pretty big. Just my thoughts, but happy to go with the crowd.


----------



## DrSquirrel (7 Nov 2010)

I was just going to book my own, and thought others would do so 

Rather stick at one site - expecting 20? Sounds optimistic 

Speicher - im with LD, probably best calling as they are cottages they won't/don't have a reception as such to go and ask questions. I'm surprised LD says they don't know they exist when they are on their own site (maybe just the person on the desk that day doesn't know).


----------



## lukesdad (7 Nov 2010)

I think the Pencelli web site just lists other accomodation in the area. Dont think they actually manage that site.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Nov 2010)

GilesM said:


> The Pencelli site is much bigger than the Talybont one, and we can always organise two groups at Pencelli Castle if the are too many for one group, two different bookings if you see what I mean, the pitches are not defined, so as long as there is space we can all get in the same area, and the main field for tents is pretty big. Just my thoughts, but happy to go with the crowd.


The talybont site has a seperate rally field can accept up to 100, they are going to get back to me this week about the dates, but, if everybody is happy to book their own accomodation. We can do that, it ll save me a lot of leg work.


----------



## GilesM (7 Nov 2010)

lukesdad said:


> The talybont site has a seperate rally field can accept up to 100, they are going to get back to me this week about the dates, but, if everybody is happy to book their own accomodation. We can do that, it ll save me a lot of leg work.



Happy to book my own place to stay, be good if we all aim for the same place.


----------



## Banjo (7 Nov 2010)

The Talybont Rally field would have the advantage that we would be seperated from other campers. 

Most good campsites are quite strict about keeping quiet at night and with the best will in the world a large group of people returning from the pub are going to make a fair bit of noise. Inevitably people may want a nightcap before turning in etc etc. 

In a seperate field we would be able to relax a bit more.

On the other hand we are all (hopefully) responsible and considerate adults and the Pencelli site looks great also then people can book their own sites rather than a block booking of the field which will require someone to pay up front then get money back of those that attend.That type of organizing tends to be a thankless task in my experience.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Nov 2010)

Us lot? Responsible adults??
How very dare you!!


----------



## lukesdad (8 Nov 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> Us lot? Responsible adults??
> How very dare you!!



Quite so, I think booking accomodation individualy, would be a wise move on my part.


----------



## Banjo (8 Nov 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> Us lot? Responsible adults??
> How very dare you!!



Silly me.


----------



## DrSquirrel (8 Nov 2010)

Now the date and site(?) is confirmed I will try and book mine tomorrow.

LD - did you get any idea of current availability for the site, and how long that usually lasts? (edit: ive got your answer).



Still not decided on the Sunday night, the vacate time is 10:40, if we have an early right and maybe even pack up before we ride out some of us can leave on the Sunday without having to pay that extra night.


----------



## marinyork (8 Nov 2010)

Speicher said:


> Lukesdad, the cottages I was referring to are the "Pencelli Parc Holiday Cottages" as in Dr Squirrel's above link.



Speicher, those are for 5-6 people. As far as I can tell that weekend is not half term so classified as mid-season for three of the cottages are £480, one is £520 and one £535. This is for a week. It says during holidays (which they may or may not classify when we go as) that you have to book Saturday to Saturday. If we did manage to land one of them I don't think it's bad value. I don't know how likely it is we'd get 5 or 6 or how likely it is we'd get it to include a Saturday night. I'm up for that place though.


----------



## lukesdad (9 Nov 2010)

Im in at Pencelli Castle site for the 9th 10th 11th and 12th, booked today.


----------



## DrSquirrel (9 Nov 2010)

Been trying since this morning with no luck :/

/edit: Booked Thurs-Saturday nights (9th-11th)

I will be leaving Sunday afternoon, even if I have to pack up my stuff first thing 



Should start a list for interested and confirmed?

lukesdad - booked (MTB, thurs-sun)
DrSquirrel - booked (MTB, thurs-sat)


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2010)

marinyork said:


> Speicher, those are for 5-6 people. As far as I can tell that weekend is not half term so classified as mid-season for three of the cottages are £480, one is £520 and one £535. This is for a week. It says during holidays (which they may or may not classify when we go as) that you have to book Saturday to Saturday. If we did manage to land one of them I don't think it's bad value. I don't know how likely it is we'd get 5 or 6 or how likely it is we'd get it to include a Saturday night. I'm up for that place though.



I spoke to the owner of Pencelli Parc Cottages this morning. He said that to walk between the cottages and the camp site takes about five minutes. He will not take bookings for short breaks until one month before.

This is understandable as he obviously hopes to have bookings for full weeks.

I agree that that is not bad value for a week, but I was just thinking of a weekend break in Pencelli.


----------



## lukesdad (9 Nov 2010)

The Brecon Beacons holliday cottages are at Aber village I think only 10 mins ride from Pencelli and there are some at Aber farm I believe.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> Don't worry. It's ages away!
> 
> I don't even know whether I'll be in the country so go ahead and set a date and I'll join you if I can. Looks like we'll have a few on tourers. I've walked in the area but not cycled but don't mind trying to plot some routes for us.


 Any Imput on routes would be much appreciated Helen, thank you.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2010)

GilesM said:


> I could be up for this, but impossible to know if I'll be free just yet. Pencelli Castle campsite is very good, been there quite a few times, showers are better than you get in many hotels and there is good little boozer just across the road. I'm sure there'll be cool with groups.


Giles any info on any of the riding you ve done off road in the area would be welcome. Ive done a fair bit South of Talybont and Brecon. There looks to be some good stuff north to Talgarth and the Black Mountains.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Nov 2010)

I'll book rather nearer the time - it rather depends on work, other commitments and whether I can get a train ticket at a reasonable price. It'll be a touring bike for me, rather than an MTB.


----------



## DrSquirrel (10 Nov 2010)

High season, in a popular area - camp/tent sites book fast. Might find you won't get in, although I'd reckon a few months left at least

Looked online at price yet? Cheaper in advance of course...


----------



## Banjo (10 Nov 2010)

Just booked Friday and Saturday night over the phone. I hope some good weather has been arranged.


----------



## marinyork (10 Nov 2010)

Speicher said:


> I spoke to the owner of Pencelli Parc Cottages this morning. He said that to walk between the cottages and the camp site takes about five minutes. He will not take bookings for short breaks until one month before.
> 
> This is understandable as he obviously hopes to have bookings for full weeks.
> 
> I agree that that is not bad value for a week, but I was just thinking of a weekend break in Pencelli.



Fair enough, but that means it's out. So I'll think of another plan.


----------



## DrSquirrel (10 Nov 2010)

Banjo said:


> Just booked Friday and Saturday night over the phone. I hope some good weather has been arranged.




lukesdad - booked (MTB, thurs-sun)
DrSquirrel - booked (MTB, thurs-sat) 
banjo - booked (Road?, fri-sat)


----------



## lukesdad (11 Nov 2010)

I ll chuck a road bike in as well (handy for an early morning warm up or getting to the pub first !)


----------



## DrSquirrel (11 Nov 2010)

What's wrong with warming up on the MTB or getting to the pub on it too?


----------



## GilesM (12 Nov 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Giles any info on any of the riding you ve done off road in the area would be welcome. Ive done a fair bit South of Talybont and Brecon. There looks to be some good stuff north to Talgarth and the Black Mountains.



Unfortunately all my camping in that area has been when we've been walking, but I'll have a dig around over the next few months, should be able to find some routes with a few recommendations.


----------



## GilesM (12 Nov 2010)

lukesdad said:


> I ll chuck a road bike in as well (handy for an early morning warm up or getting to the pub first !)



Road bike, I'm still trying to decide on hardtail or full suss, probably go hard tail. 

I'll hold off booking for a short while, but a definate possible right now, just trying to get some idea of work next June, not easy though.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Nov 2010)

Few pics. from last weekendnot many ,the weather wasnt good

The Good , the bad, and the ugly.

The site and camping field.














Talybont reservoir form Brinore Tramway.






The going on the Gap and Pontsticill Crossover trails that I put together for a ride.


----------



## DrSquirrel (14 Nov 2010)

#4 - looking forward to the showers


----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2010)

Happy Birthday Mark!  May you cook up a storm in 2011 and stay on the straight and narrow, or the wiggly and bumpy...good health!


----------



## montage (5 Jan 2011)

I'm a maybe....would be great fun but that is exam period, so need to see all the dates first


----------



## lukesdad (14 Jan 2011)

See you in june Mags.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Feb 2011)

Only 4 months to go hope the training is going well.....

Focus on getting those hours down the pub in


----------



## Banjo (1 Feb 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Only 4 months to go hope the training is going well.....
> 
> Focus on getting those hours down the pub in



Bugger, i have been wasting my time practicing hill climbing..


----------



## mr Mag00 (9 Feb 2011)

i am quite interested will have to check with the other half, work etc etc. I will be travelling from Dorset so may well be able to offer anyone within a short distance of my planned route a lift, not promising anything yet but a maybe. have walked many times in black mountains and ridden north and east of talgarth, once!


----------



## lukesdad (10 Feb 2011)

Will be organising routes for the off ride side in the next couple of weeks. The plan at the mo is Friday South to include the Gap trail and Saturday north to include the Black route on the Black mountains, Both these trails can be googled. There are oppurtunities on both routes to cut back to base if anybody doesnt fancy the whole day.Sunday morning we can play by ear.

On the road side. Ive pressed ganged a certain well known Barry resident  To look into some routes and rides. Im sure he ll be along later to air his thoughts, but Im sure they will be on the social side with some refreshment stops along the way. Knowing him.

If anybody would like to add their twopenny worth  please feel free to do so.

Take up at the mo as I see it is, as definites are :

DrSquirrel
Banjo
Maggot
Muddyfox
Lukesdad

Anybody Ive missed ?


----------



## DrSquirrel (10 Feb 2011)

If you draw up any routes can you get us a link (even if its provisional) so I can pour over it


----------



## lukesdad (10 Feb 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> If you draw up any routes can you get us a link (even if its provisional) so I can pour over it



Will do. the Gap and black route can be found on the national park website.


----------



## Banjo (10 Feb 2011)

Lukesdad has asked me to sort out some road routes for the weekend. Theres plenty of scenic rides to be done ,what sort of distance do you think is ok? 

My other idea is to map out several routes and see who tuirns up and what people feel like doing on the day.

I propose that we make it social type rides with pub/ cake stops and noone gets left behind.


----------



## HelenD123 (10 Feb 2011)

Banjo said:


> Lukesdad has asked me to sort out some road routes for the weekend. Theres plenty of scenic rides to be done ,what sort of distance do you think is ok?
> 
> My other idea is to map out several routes and see who tuirns up and what people feel like doing on the day.
> 
> I propose that we make it social type rides with pub/ cake stops and noone gets left behind.



I'm hoping to come along. I can do distance but aren't particularly fast, say 13mph. I can definitely do pub/cake stops!


----------



## Banjo (11 Feb 2011)

heres one to mull over My link Mixture of minor roads and A and b roads. The A470 north of Merthyr is ok for cycling but have only used a short bit of it anyway.Some steep climbs but they are unavoidable in the beacons.Taken at a steady pace would be an enjoyable day out i think.

Couple of pictures taken on or near the route.

















And on a slightly damper day


----------



## HelenD123 (11 Feb 2011)

Banjo said:


> heres one to mull over My link Mixture of minor roads and A and b roads. The A470 north of Merthyr is ok for cycling but have only used a short bit of it anyway.Some steep climbs but they are unavoidable in the beacons.Taken at a steady pace would be an enjoyable day out i think.



4400 ft of climbing  . I'd better get my fitness levels back up to my touring levels. They've dropped somewhat since I got back in December . The route looks lovely though. I've driven most of those roads at some time or other.


----------



## Crackle (11 Feb 2011)

I shall register an interest but again decide nearer the time, though I strongly think I'll come. I shall bring both mtn and road, though I'm wary of the mtn bike as it looks like the Uber fit gang going mtn biking


----------



## Banjo (11 Feb 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> 4400 ft of climbing  . I'd better get my fitness levels back up to my touring levels. They've dropped somewhat since I got back in December . The route looks lovely though. I've driven most of those roads at some time or other.



Its difficult to plan a ride in the beacons with much less climbing for a day ride. I am only just starting to recover my fitness after a long lay off with flu in December plus the snow so were all in much the same boat I guess. 

I envisage a social road ride not a mini sportive so I dont think it will be a problem for anyone.

I will plot out a few different routes and we can decide on the day what to do, aiming at something challenging but achievable for beginners but not too boring for the super fit.(thats if any of us are in that bracket)


----------



## lukesdad (11 Feb 2011)

Crackle said:


> I shall register an interest but again decide nearer the time, though I strongly think I'll come. I shall bring both mtn and road, though I'm wary of the mtn bike as it looks like the Uber fit gang going mtn biking



There are actually some nice short circuits close as well Cracks, some only an hour plus rides. Just right for a lazy summers evening ride. Bring the mtb as well you ll kick yourself if you dont.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Feb 2011)

Are just looked at that route Graham know those roads well very nice. Actually if we tied that one in on the day the mtbers do the gap route we could probably meet for lunch , that is if youd a let a bunch of dirty, smelly, no-goods descending from on high join you


----------



## Banjo (11 Feb 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Are just looked at that route Graham know those roads well very nice. Actually if we tied that one in on the day the mtbers do the gap route we could probably meet for lunch , that is if youd a let a bunch of dirty, smelly, no-goods descending from on high join you



Sounds like a good plan. We can allways take nose pegs


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Feb 2011)

This looks interesting. Do you a need a defo yes or no and if so by when?


----------



## lukesdad (22 Feb 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> This looks interesting. Do you a need a defo yes or no and if so by when?



It would be nice to know whos comming and whether Road or Mtb, but not essential. Just bare in mind the site is very popular at that time of year with walkers etc. and we have not blocked booked. So its down to you, Id book ASAP to avoid not being dissapointed.


----------



## Banjo (24 Feb 2011)

There is the Brecon Beacons Reservoirs 100km audax going on on the saturday of the weekend. My link

We could join in on that if people were interested. Its organized by Merthyr Cycle club members who are the local experts in that area . You dont have to be an Audax UK member but would need to sign on a few weeks before to receive your route card etc. 

Could be a bit more interesting riding with local riders on what looks like a very scenic route.


----------



## lukesdad (27 Mar 2011)

Hope to plot some routes out this week. Ill be doing them via the garmin on the basecamp site with OS mapping. Hopefully I can provide a linky.


----------



## DrSquirrel (27 Mar 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Hope to plot some routes out this week. Ill be doing them via the garmin on the basecamp site with OS mapping. Hopefully I can provide a linky.



Just give me your GPS tracks and I will sort that...


----------



## Banjo (28 Mar 2011)

How many are interested in a road ride on the saturday?


----------



## lukesdad (29 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> How many are interested in a road ride on the saturday?


If there is no interest in a road ride Graham as I said I can supply you with a Mtb.


----------



## mr Mag00 (29 Mar 2011)

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhh working this weekend now


----------



## Banjo (29 Mar 2011)

lukesdad said:


> If there is no interest in a road ride Graham as I said I can supply you with a Mtb.




Thanks Mark, I thionk there might be a few interested that havent checked in here for a while, if not I will have to get down and dirty with you guys :-)


----------



## lukesdad (3 Apr 2011)

fridays gap route http://bikeroutetoas...rse=223984#save


----------



## lukesdad (8 Apr 2011)

After Fridays taster  thinking along the lines of an all day route thru the black mountains but want to get the distance right. Those of you that are interested can you let me know how far you would be comfortable with ? Bearing in mind there may be some climbing involved


----------



## DrSquirrel (8 Apr 2011)

I have no problems with 37km as above - im easily happy for 50 mile off road.

Give us an idea of what you are thinking of though?


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2011)

Can you do that route on a rigid? Not that I've even booked, decided which bike or anything. Just asking like


----------



## DrSquirrel (8 Apr 2011)

I've seen pictures of "The Gap", a black route in the beacons (look it up, videos on youtube also), im not even sure how someone would get down on a full sus tbqh!


----------



## lukesdad (8 Apr 2011)

Crackle said:


> Can you do that route on a rigid? Not that I've even booked, decided which bike or anything. Just asking like



Im sure a man of your standing will have no problems Crackle  Ive done it a few times on a rigid but not recently there have been a few reports of it being a bit rougher but I will be checking it out in the next couple of weeks and will report back.


----------



## DrSquirrel (8 Apr 2011)

This is the route that LD mapped out. I think its provisional for people to decide if they can deal with it.

Upload it to bikehike.co.uk - OS mapping is down currently though - or do with the TCX(in a zip file) as you would normally do if you already know what you're doing.


Currently looking at 58 miles, 9700ft of climb (and descent!). Seems like it will be a long day, but since I guess most of us will be there for the friday night and saturday night we have the whole day.


If you need a GPX file convert it using GPSBabel (Im in a rush atm and mind failed).


----------



## lukesdad (8 Apr 2011)

Thanks for that DS.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Apr 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> This is the route that LD mapped out. I think its provisional for people to decide if they can deal with it.
> 
> Upload it to bikehike.co.uk - OS mapping is down currently though - or do with the TCX(in a zip file) as you would normally do if you already know what you're doing.
> 
> ...



This is saturdays route.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Apr 2011)

Tinkered with saturdays route a bit, took out some of the road section on the return to talgarth. Now 50 miles 7,300 ft climbing,according to the garmin.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Apr 2011)

Rode sat s route yesterday will tinker further as there are a couple of unrideable sections. Was also informed the gap route has had a lot of work done on it making it kinder to you and your bike  Not sure if ill get to ride it before june but if I do I will report back.

I think sat will be an early start as the riding on the black mountains is limitless really. See the post in the mtb section.


----------



## montage (1 May 2011)

Probs too late to sign up anyway, but I've just double checked and I have an exam a couple of days after this, so definately cannot go - looks brilliant, enjoy!


----------



## Banjo (12 May 2011)

Not sure how many (if any) are interested in doing a road ride on the weekend so I intend to enter the Brecon Beacons 100 km audax on the saturday. 

You dont need to be an Audax member to do the ride .

Start / Finish is in Brecon so only about 5 miles from the campsite.

Brecon Beacons Audax


----------



## lukesdad (18 May 2011)

Banjo said:


> Not sure how many (if any) are interested in doing a road ride on the weekend so I intend to enter the Brecon Beacons 100 km audax on the saturday.
> 
> You dont need to be an Audax member to do the ride .
> 
> ...



Good plan banjo doesn t seem much interest in a road ride. I was planning to get to the site thurs night but will probably be early Fri morning. To start the ride at 10.am Fri. sat will be an 8.am start if thats OK with the mtb boys ?


----------



## DrSquirrel (18 May 2011)

I was planning Thursday night too, but like you will probably end up very early Friday.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Jun 2011)

So who s comming ?


----------



## DrSquirrel (6 Jun 2011)

Myself - Fri/Sat/Sun


----------



## lukesdad (8 Jun 2011)

Looks as if its going to be wet. Have rung the site 12 is earliest pitch time.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Jun 2011)

Had a Great couple of days thanks to DS and Banjo, how did the Audax go Graham? hope your performance wasn t compromised by the beer fri. night ?


----------



## Banjo (12 Jun 2011)

great thanks Mark. The early morning ride down the A470 Brecon to Merthyr was stunning. very little traffic puff up to Story Arms then Fly down past the reservoirs.
Rest of ride very scenic. Another amazing descent from the top of thje hill between LLangynwdr and Beafort down the minor but well surfaced road into Llangattock. Very enjoyable ride.

Enjoyed the beers Friday night and sitting outside watching the tropical sunset  Didnt seem to slow me down too much. Hope your second day mountain biking went well .


----------



## lukesdad (12 Jun 2011)

It did thank you one small mechanical always going to happen as Id mentioned before how reliable my cranks had been, and one small off which seemed to amuse DS no end !


----------



## DrSquirrel (12 Jun 2011)

The ditch didn't seem that bad, I reckon if you didn't stop before it wouldn't have been an issue


----------



## lukesdad (13 Jun 2011)

Checked the bike over last night 2 broken spokes on the back  less pork pies and pints i reckon


----------



## DrSquirrel (13 Jun 2011)

Is that the result of the clicking sound?


----------



## lukesdad (13 Jun 2011)

could be


----------

